# Where can I find some bobos?



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone know if any stores have any bobos in?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We have some at our store in orange beach but I'm not sure if that helps you


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Tight lines has a few, gbbt has a few occasionally


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Broxsons seems to be the most consistent for the bobos. what ya gonna do with them thar bobos Max???? UGLY


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Broxsons seems to be the most consistent for the bobos. what ya gonna do with them thar bobos Max???? UGLY


He'll upgrade his hooks and hold onto another big one!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

go to the docks. plenty of bait there.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

BirdNest said:


> He'll upgrade his hooks and hold onto another big one!


Damn right! Don remember us talking about going tomorrow?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh yes I do! Give me a call when you wake up! I heard you spent the night with little red riding hood:blink: UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Try catch some. If not half hitch has them right now. 6-$15


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

BirdNest said:


> He'll upgrade his hooks and hold onto another big one!


 That's funny Bird! Well at least you and I think so. Im sure Max threw away the rest of those hooks and saved the 1/2 of the one that broke to remind him to never buy them again. UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone have any luck with bonito? Half Hitch in Navarre has 1-4# for $6, 4-6# for 9 or $12, and 7+# for $15. Id hate to pay for bait and yak it out and waste money. I don't feel so bad if its bait I've caught. I know bonito is great bait though. Im debating picking up 1.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> Oh yes I do! Give me a call when you wake up! I heard you spent the night with little red riding hood:blink: UGLY


Don I tried to call you, we ended up not going with the with being so high


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> Anyone have any luck with bonito? Half Hitch in Navarre has 1-4# for $6, 4-6# for 9 or $12, and 7+# for $15. Id hate to pay for bait and yak it out and waste money. I don't feel so bad if its bait I've caught. I know bonito is great bait though. Im debating picking up 1.


Last time I went with Don I put a whole bonito out, I was the first to hook up and had a monster, till my f#$king hook broke


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Flguy32514 said:


> Last time I went with Don I put a whole bonito out, I was the first to hook up and had a monster, till my f#$king hook broke


I know bonito is great bait. Im just skeptical on buying one bait for tjat price. Maybe I can get some on the boat.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> I know bonito is great bait. Im just skeptical on buying one bait for tjat price. Maybe I can get some on the boat.


That's the best part though, you don't need many, 2 is usually all I bring


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

thats crazy half hitch is selling a large bonito for $15 try walking out to the docks around destin when i was charter fishing i would give away all i could just to get some use out of them hell i gave away 10 one day all i asked was the guy spray off the blood on the dock pretty sad when bait costs more than 3 lbs of shrimp if u cant find a bobo u will find some king or tuna heads that work just dont pay half ass that kind of money


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

one more thing some place is selling cow nose rays dont recall the store name i think its in gulf breze or pensacola if i was going to spend money i would look into that


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I saw a shitload at the second parking lot of Pickens on Saturday. They were hitting big schools of bait. I foul hooked a baitfish and they were ballyhoo. They were 100yds off the beach. Hope tha t helps


----------

